# CURL returning 0



## FlorinMarian (May 28, 2020)

Hello!
I have a problem with CURL while I try to use it via php script calling a url trucated on /etc/hosts.
I always get CURLINFO_HTTP_CODE = 0;
Any way to solve it?
Thank you!


----------

